# A New Stencil



## justy (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres a new stencil I just finished, its done on a vintage brass drink tray.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ha, I like it.

I imagine brass is a hard surface to work with.  What did you use on the brass?


----------



## justy (Dec 8, 2006)

its just spraypaint on the brass, i didnt clean the brass or anything.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 8, 2006)

oh:blushing:


----------



## Puscas (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, I'm impressed. Just to be sure: am I seeing a monkey doing Rubic's cube?






pascal


----------



## GSDMan (Dec 8, 2006)

I was thinking a Racoon!


----------



## bitteraspects (Dec 8, 2006)

my first thought was bear


----------



## justy (Dec 8, 2006)

its like a racon'ish monkey. No bear.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 8, 2006)

justy, did you make the stencil using a graphics program like CS?

I've been wanting to make stencils using CS but don't know how.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## justy (Dec 8, 2006)

i just use an image and a light table. However this is a great site that has really good tutorials.

http://www.stencilrevolution.com/tutorials/


----------



## Nurd (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm with bitter..when I first opened it I thought it was a bear..and then my mind went...Oooo Monkey! lol


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 9, 2006)

justy said:
			
		

> i just use an image and a light table. However this is a great site that has really good tutorials.
> 
> http://www.stencilrevolution.com/tutorials/




Thanks for the link justy.  :thumbup:


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmm.. for some reason the image won't work. Iono though, a lot of images haven't been working with this comp. =(


----------

